# The Origins of Life 3-6-14



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

*Giving Birth to the Creation of the Fly*

I have now enlisted myself into the world of fly tying and joined the army of flyman that have gone before me and done the same. My journey to this place in time, Im sure is not unique to me alone. The art of the fly, from its creation to its implementation have long since been an ambition of mine to master.

With the help of friends here in our OGF community I was placed on the path that led me down this road only a year ago. A seasoned vet of this game and now a philanthropist of its arts donated to me some equipment that to this point had only collected dust in his possession over the last several years. Thank you Flymaker. This was the first spark that kindled long waiting embers. His generosity had effectively stoked the fires of this lingering desire I had to one day pierce the world of water where my quarry lives with a new contrivance. The fly to me has always been the next step, yet another weapon to master that I would one day add to my armament. 

This winters severity and duration had also played its role in steering me forward in my investigation of this interest of mine. But, the final moment that played catalyst to my full commitment was yet again by way of gift from another. Under the heavy thumb of winter in the middle of February my wife, as a Valentines present, gave to me my first fly tying kit. From then on I was propelled forward with a hunger to take up the study of this art. 

I wanted to acquire and absorb all I could on the subject. A co-worker of my lent me his fly rod and reel and in the backyard I began my training. I took my education seriously working to learn much as I could as fast as I could by way of reading every report, paper and research findings I could expose myself to. After much review and analysis I took up an order to have some materials sent to my home. When they arrived, to me it was the origin of life.

All the mechanisms necessary to engineer discovery, exploration and adventure were there for the making. My small kit and the few ingredients I had collected were a resource that was a foundation for fabricating and innovating concepts and creations that had no limitations. Those materials gave birth to life, the life of fly tying. I began my work on the 1st fly that would hopefully soon be taken to the river and spun into a spell by way of rod and reel and compel a smallmouth out of the water. A new generation of weapons was born to me that in my mind would leave no fish that swam a safe harbor from which they could hide from the work of my fly. My office became my lab a place of study, investigation and experiment. This was the origin, this was the place that gave birth to the creation of the Fly. 

-SMBHooker

*1st Fly I've Ever Tied*


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

You're going to love fly fishing.
It is by far the most intimate , multifaceted , and challenging means of presenting your offering .
And you certainly do have a way with words .
Nice lookin fly ! Let us know how it fishes .


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice fly SMB. In the fly fishing world we call that meat! 

I remember my first fly well, a wooly worm with black chenille, grizzly hackle, and a red yarn tag. It was much less ambitious than your fly! You don't seem like the type of person who does anything halfway. 

I enjoy reading your posts, I can't wait to hear about your fly fishing adventures.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I tied my second fly . . . 

. . . this time it was all fee style. I think this one has some potential to be a good smallmouth magnet. I like the way it turned out for the first tie I've came up with on my own, one I will work to perfect. I think it could be improved upon a bit . . needs a little lead wire to get down maybe. Also, working on tightening the thread wrap better. 

Overall, breathing life into another fly was fun. Can't wait to put it to the test!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice lookin flies SMB! Fly fishing is a whole nuther world and easy to get lost in it! I hope we don't lose you as a spinning guy on the river...you have some great skills as a spinning guy

PM me if you get a chance..i have some flytying stuff you can have..no charge..i don't use it anymore


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

9Left said:


> Nice lookin flies SMB! Fly fishing is a whole nuther world and easy to get lost in it! I hope we don't lose you as a spinning guy on the river...you have some great skills as a spinning guy
> 
> PM me if you get a chance..i have some flytying stuff you can have..no charge..i don't use it anymore


Thanks 9! 

The spinning gear is not going anywhere. I'm just adding another dimension in my angling journey.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I am gaining proficiency with each new attempt I make on the vice. This is the latest fly. It's on a number 2 4x length hook and I placed .25 lead wire on the length of the shank. May be a bit too much weight on a fly line, dunno? My fly rod just came in and I ordered fly line today so I'll know soon enough. But I like how this one end up.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> I am gaining proficiency with each new attempt I make on the vice. This is the latest fly. It's on a number 2 4x length hook and I placed .25 lead But I like how this one end up.
> View attachment 93108


 Outstanding ! Looks like a fish catcher for sure, now if the weather will cooperate it sounds like your all set. 
Good Luck an Good Fishing


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

That looks good, SMBhooker. The lead wraps will get it down quick in still water, but may be just enough to hold it down in moving water. I weight my buggers differently depending on how I want to fish them and where, since I don't use splitshot or weights on my flyline. Also, a larger, bushier fly usually needs more weight to get it down in current to battle the resistance of flow.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks nice man! Bet that hackle and marabou will have a nice contrast of movement underwater.


----------

